# Newly released ICA client



## ghyde (Sep 2, 2002)

I installed the client today, but whenever I try to use it, I get a message saying the connection with <server> was broken. I'm on a home office LAN via a linksys router. The latest citrix Program Neighborhood is installed on the PC (win 98 SE). I've tried connecting via computer name, and IP address.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## ghyde (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm getting the impression that not many people (if anyone here) is familiar with ICA.  Makes since, since it's apparently new and esoteric.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 4, 2002)

What the heck is ICA?


----------



## ghyde (Sep 4, 2002)

It's a Citrix thing.  Sorry, I don't know what ICA stands for.


----------



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok, quite simply, what do I need (citrix, winframe, terminal server) to have running on Win 98 (on my LAN), that will allow me to run win apps in 10.2 with citrix ICA client?

Sounds like an easy question, but I've been unable to find a straight answer Anywhere!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 19, 2002)

Unfortunately, nothing will let you run apps of your Win98 box and display them with a Citrix ICA client.

The Citrix ICA Client is intended to display apps from an ICA server, namely Citrix's Winframe or Metaframe servers.  Winframe is essentially a modified version of Windows NT 3.51 and not really around much anymore.  It's not an add-on package but a standalone OS.  Metaframe IS an add-on, but will only run on top of a Windows Server product with built-in Terminal Services, like Windows NT4 Terminal Server or Windows 2000 Server.

It is a technology that works very well (especially if you have the expensive add-ons that allow remote sound, high-color displays, drive mapping, etc.), but unfortunately will NOT work with Win98.

If you have Win2000 Server and a copy of Metaframe 1.8 handy (and the appropriate licenses or *ahem* a way around them, then you're in business.

Rip


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 19, 2002)

In fact, if you're looking for something like this, a solution that would probably be more in your ballpark would be something like this:

WinXP Professional running on your PC
Remote Desktop Connection for Macintosh (Microsoft) running on OS X.

This will give you very similar features to the ICA stuff, and technology is very similar (a huge chunk of it is licensed from Citrix).  However, it will still cost money - $200 for WinXP Pro (versus many thousands of dollars for Citrix Metaframe and a Windows server product).

I'm still trying to find some way to get OS X to display remotely on my PCs.  Anyone aware of a program that will do this?  (And I'm not talking about running an X Client on the Mac, etc. - more like Apple Remote Desktop, but with a PC client)

Rip


----------



## metfoo (Sep 19, 2002)

i believe its the way the server is configured. I am having the same issues.

The windows systems admin hates mac, and therefore does all he can to try to eliminate them from my campus's labs. I am the apple systems admin and have to deal with his crap.

everytime i get citrix working in 10, he finds a way to screw it up again trying to make the apples look bad.

so i decided to just install our campus version of office x instead and bypass his citrix crap altogether


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 19, 2002)

How could he have a Citrix server if the "server" is Win98?


----------



## ghyde (Sep 19, 2002)

Well then, that settles that questions.  What about VNC?  I have it on both win 98 and OS X but haven't had any luck getting that to work either.

Too bad remote desktop dosen't work with win 98 (or does it)?


----------



## hypocampers (Sep 19, 2002)

ICA clients just like NTRIGUE or Tektronix's version require a server.  I would be interested in the Mac version of the ICA client, I've used it on SUN, SGI and Linux kit, very usefull for avoiding to actually have to deal with the enemy

I live in Britain, here everything is MS apart from what I do which is UNIX admin  and not much of than anymore due to taxes, there isn't anything but derision for anything but MS, no toleration at all.  No wonder Apple treats me like dirt, I pay for everthing at a higher price for bloody everyhing even though its made in Ireland.

It's truley sad, we used to be a nation if alternatives, we are useless second rate tripe.  I hate working here, its 2nd rate and no longer tolerable.  

I wonder if there will ever be discrimination rights for Mac users, I am made to feel like I've done something wrong,  Its also late here and the first bottle of vino went down a while ago.


----------



## zonetuke (Jan 11, 2003)

Citrix Client 6.30.314 worked beautifully for me today.  Great software.  Very fast and user friendly.  I'm running 10.2.3.

matthew


----------



## hypocampers (Jan 12, 2003)

Citrix Metaframe solves a lot pf problems, namely the client does get the user away from a PC on the desktop, thin clients can be very usefull from a site management point of view.  

There is a UNIX Metaframe server for SUN, HP and IBM, this permits UNIX apps to display into the same ICA client, which can be a almost any UNIX machine, Mac, PC

In both cases, the applications are run elswhere, just the display and keyboard are sent back and forth.

Citrix Metaframe make good use of compressed packets, making it suitable for use over slow links.


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 26, 2003)

I'd LOVE to see Metaframe ported to Mac OSX.  I'd love to be able to do desktop sharing and application sharing from, and between my Macs.  

IMO, VNC and Apple Remote Desktop suck for this (update rates/response times are so slow, they're so primitive and traffic bloated...)  And X11 is okay (still too primitive, again IMO) but doesn't really do a whole lot for me at the moment (I want to share my Aqua apps!)

ICA/RDP's always been great for me - fast, reliable, powerful.

Jeeze, why can't I control Watson or iCal from my PC laptop?


----------

